Ask HN: What are some companies solving hard problems? - jrmiller_
======
angersock
What do you mean by "hard" problems?

Curing cancer if you're Google is hard. Getting traction if you're a
bootstrapped startup is equally hard, maybe even harder.

You gotta pick some metrics.

